# Strawberry is fishable



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

I went to strawberry yesterday, May 7, and although I found that the lake's edges had refrozen with about an inch of ice overnight, by 1100am that ice was clearing up and in most places there was 15-20 yards of clear water. Alot of people were at the ladders and chicken creek, so I went along the back side towards Mud and Indian creeks and found great success throughout the afternoon. Of course black/olive jigs were working great, but with only 15 yards of fish-able water available I found I was hanging up alot, so I switched to a Slug-O (http://bit.ly/bVjdkq) and not only had great action on it, but I had two fish break up though the ice to grab it! That was pretty awesome.

So the short of it is the Ice Off is on! And although I didn't catch any of the hogs I was hopping for, I landed a bunch of 21-22" fatties and had a great day.

Enjoy
Meesh


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm happy for you, I went this past saturday and fished all over chicken and soldier creek, there were alot of people and alot of fish rising. I'd say 40 yards of open water around most of the berry, I threw everything I had and caught nothing it was pretty tough. In my last attemp, I tied on a tiny black feather jig with a bobber and the fished slammed it so hard it broke off!


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

So I would assume that that was the only small black jig that you had since that the way fate seems to always work. Awesome you got a slamming hit, but sucks that you lost it!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Same slow day fir me up there on saturday. Fished near strawberry bay, ladders, and went over to soldier creek dam area. Nada fish. Seen a few surface. Everyone we talked to said they had little or no bites. Hope that changes soon!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's the pics?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hit it with Hodie9 last Thursday but have been gone till today since then. Here are some pics I took.
SC had lots of open. I bet its close to all gone today.






































Also fished CCE. Hodie was slammin them on a rainbow lucky. I did well on a black marabou. Hodie got big fish honers with a fat 23. Good day at the Berry.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry for the hijack... they wanted to see pics. Hope you post some if you got em!!


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Great pics! I need to pull out my camera and see if any that I took turned out.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I was just there yesterday also. I think there was actually less Ice in your picture than there was yesterday. It was wierd. I got there at about 6:30 am & almost everything was frozen over, when i came back through at about 3 there was alot more open water than when I went by earlier, but I think there was actually less than what was in your pic :?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you guys think the ice situation will look by Saturday? We were thinking about getting the boat out for the first time this year, but would rather not tow it up there if there's still too much ice. Would it be better to just take the tubes and 'toons?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Chaser said:


> How do you guys think the ice situation will look by Saturday? We were thinking about getting the boat out for the first time this year, but would rather not tow it up there if there's still too much ice. Would it be better to just take the tubes and 'toons?


I wouldnt dare launch a boat... Shifting ice could get scary. Toons would be a better option until mid next week i bet. Just my opinion..


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > How do you guys think the ice situation will look by Saturday? We were thinking about getting the boat out for the first time this year, but would rather not tow it up there if there's still too much ice. Would it be better to just take the tubes and 'toons?
> ...


+another 50! Not only is it dangerous as hell to launch with shifting ice sheets, floating debris, and all that stuff, but it even worse that you are launching for the first time this season. You have no idea what your engines decided to do over the winter. I would wait till it is all gone or you know for sure your boat will get you off the water in a pinch(pun intended). :wink:


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

What about a small aluminum with an electric trolling motor? Is that so different from a toon as far as mobility and the ice is concerned? Can't you just stay near the banks?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you can lift your boat out of the water then go for it. Imagine though that youre out in an aluminum boat with a good 200 feet of open water feeling great... catching fish loving it. Now imagine the famous strawberry wind coming up and a sheet of 3 inch ice that weighs... lets say... 8 tons. Picking up speed and sandwiching you in before you know it. Dont think that boat would float too well after that.  I've seen ice push dirt at Piute like ten dozers going 20 mph. Its pretty scary. The fish are close to the bank right now. You dont need a boat. 
Pretty good thread on it...
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... lf;#568455


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks. I was wanting to be outside the masses of people on Saturday. Not worth it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You make good points guys, so thank you! 

On your suggestion LH2- We know its working just fine. Just got it back from the shop after having an issue fixed. They tested it out, so its good to go. No worries there. 

This boat is a sail when the w*&! picks up though. Very high profile, which would only exacerbate the issues stemming from the ice. 

Good looking out, boys! I appreciate it.


----------

